# Musterschreiben um Zahlungen einzufordern



## meister x (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich müsste von einem gewerblichen Verkäufer mein Geld einfordern (oder die Ware). Dazu will ich ihm eine Mahnung per Einschreiben zukommen lassen. Hat jemand ein (vor Gericht) gültiges Musterschreiben für mich?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Musterschreiben um Zahlungen einzufordern*

Lies dir die Mahnschreiben der Inkassobüros in den unterschiedlichen Threads hier durch, analysiere die Panik in den Texten der Poster (wie wirksam ist das Schreiben) und dann fang an dir eines zusammen zu stricken.

Oder nimm Geld in die Hand und zahle für jemanden, der sich damit auskennt.

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage darf und wird hier nämlich keine weitere, ausführlichere Antwort gegeben werden.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------

